# Prospect tunnel Harrogate.



## phill.d (Feb 3, 2008)

I visited The Prospect tunnel near Harrogate today and pretty dam cold it was too :icon_evil
Prospect is a straight 825yds long on the old Church Fenton-Harrogate line which has the dubious honour of been the 1st to close under the Beeching axe in 1964. Here's a few pics i got from the day. 





The very wet Southern portal.









825yds of tunnel ahead.




Looking up no2 air shaft at 81' below the surface.









Iron contaminated track refuge.









Looking back down the tunnel from the Northern entrance.




The old trackbed looking towards Harrogate.




The North portal taken on an earlier summer visit.

Overall the tunnel is a nice explore if you manage to get across the mini lagoon at the Southern entrance.. The tunnel paints well with all the different colours on the brickwork. The tunnel is on private property by the way but i've had no bother on 3 visits now.

I've more Prospect & harrogate stuff here if anyone fancy's some underground stuff up that way.

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=351327703


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks nice, Could almost be a public footpath!


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 3, 2008)

nice report, I really like pic 2, looks like a canal almost


----------



## smileysal (Feb 3, 2008)

Love seeing all the different colours all the way through. The iron causing all the red, the difference of the stone work and the brickwork. Like it a lot.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## phill.d (Feb 3, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Looks nice, Could almost be a public footpath!



Cheers folks! yes i see what you mean about the public footpath. It does look like you can walk through it on long exposure shots.. It is obviously pitch black in there in reality.. They do have a joy ride through it in 4x4's tho. There's a bit of a track on the estate were the tunnel is. I'm glad there were track refuges just in case!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2008)

Excellent pics as always, Phill. Lovely brickwork.


----------



## phill.d (Feb 3, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent pics as always, Phill. Lovely brickwork.


Nice one Foxy.. What better than a girl who likes railway tunnels!! Great stuff!!


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice, some very strong colours down there, Shame it isn't more useable


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 3, 2008)

love the very vivid pictures a fab looking palce which looks like a church many thanks happy exploring


----------

